# 3mm long cut ballnose bits



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

hello all ive asked this else where but had no response but then although they were cnc forums they were more geared to metal work and machining.

right ive recently finished building my first cnc router and im haveing a tough time finding proper ballnose cutters suitable for hard wood.
3mm ballnose in particular i like to lay my hands on but need a cutting length of 20mm minimum.
i have found some with a 25mm length of cut but with a 3mm shaft,they say suitable for some woods which doesnt soung good to me,and id much prefer 6mm shafts.

also why im here the reason im looking for a long cutting ballnose is i want to try and do away with a roughing pass on some relief work,maybe some of you have experience with this.
thanks and any help apreciated.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think I would try E-bay, and the good tool suppliers, and see if they can give You the best reply. Wish I could do better, O Shoot, But it's the best I can do!


----------



## Cuemaker (May 14, 2011)

try this Google Bits & Bits


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

Look at Harvey Tool

They have all sorts of mini long cut tools

They most certainly do have the 3mm 20mm cut that you are looking for.

Unfortunately they do not deal direct - but - you CAN - get the Harvey tools you need through MSC Industrial supply.


----------



## Rayvanchan (May 16, 2011)

Google Think and Tinker.com


----------

